
Show HN: DropboxSlideshow.com – create a slideshow from a Dropbox folder - ajaygoel
http://www.dropboxslideshow.com
======
ajaygoel
Hi everyone - since Dropbox is deprecating its Photos/Albums feature tomorrow,
I built this! It creates a slideshow, viewable on any device, just from the
URL of a shared Dropbox folder containing photos.

